# Where can I find media jobs in Spain?



## lemmy5 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello there,

I am writing in the hope that you can help. I am on the verge of moving to Spain but would like to start applying for jobs before I move permanently. Could anyone direct me to websites which have good vacancies for work in broadcast journalism for English/intermediate Spanish speakers? I would be ever so grateful for your help. Also, does anyone know of any television/radio stations who may be looking for broadcast journalists who are not native Spanish?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the Forum ,

Whereabouts in Spain are you moving to? I have a contact in radio broadcasting on the Costa Blanca.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

As an alternative to Pasanada area, the radio station I listen to is "Spectrum FM" Spain which covers from Marbella to Almeria -ish - maybe worth looking at their website. There are several english speaking radio stations across the costas and newspapers too. "The sur in English" springs to mind although I think thats just a direct translation of the Spanish paper "The sur". worth a look though, if only to look at their "situations vacant" page

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> As an alternative to Pasanada area,
> Jo


I never knew Spain had honoured me!  LOL


----------



## lemmy5 (Sep 14, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hi and welcome to the Forum ,
> 
> Whereabouts in Spain are you moving to? I have a contact in radio broadcasting on the Costa Blanca.


Funnily enough I am moving to the Costa Blanca. I would really, really appreciate any help . I can even locate to a different region of Spain if the work is there.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Lemmy, give me a day or so and I'll get back to you.


----------



## lemmy5 (Sep 14, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Lemmy, give me a day or so and I'll get back to you.


Thank you sooo much, you are very kind Pasanada.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

lemmy5 said:


> Thank you sooo much, you are very kind Pasanada.


BTW, what experience/quals do you have?


----------



## lemmy5 (Sep 14, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> BTW, what experience/quals do you have?


At present I am a writer. In the past I have researched and written six half-hour documentaries for ITV. I have also had several freelance journalism jobs (long list of assignments) and am educated to degree level with intermediate Spanish. My CV and work samples show the extensity of my experience.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, Lemmy.

Not making any promises of employment but will let my contact know you're seeking work.

Will be in touch.


----------



## lemmy5 (Sep 14, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Thanks, Lemmy.
> 
> Not making any promises of employment but will let my contact know you're seeking work.
> 
> Will be in touch.


Hi Pasanada

Any news regarding your contact?

Thank you so much for your time.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Donna


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Lemmy,

Not heard anything back, will send another email. I'm in Spain next week too so will continue chasing this up for you!


----------



## lemmy5 (Sep 14, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hi Lemmy,
> 
> Not heard anything back, will send another email. I'm in Spain next week too so will continue chasing this up for you!


Very much appreciated


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

De nada.

I'm going to be away for a couple of days so don't worry if you don't get an immediate response.

Speak soon.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Lemmy,

Can you email me on my hotmail (MSN) account, you can click on the link to the right of my name.

Thanks.


----------

